# PC wont boot even to Bios, 3 beeps on power up



## JT Mofo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I built a computer about 4 years ago with the following:

Intel DP965LT MOBO
Intel E6600 CPU
4 GB Kingston DDR2 RAM
450W PSU

It has workd great forever, but suddenly I am having some strange issues. It all started when my computer would shut down after a few hours of continuous use with the error:

Media Test Failure, check cable
PXE-MOV: Exiting Intel Boot Agent
No Bootable Device - Insert boot disk and press any key

After entering the BIOS I found that my CPU temp was around 65 deg C. That seemed way too high, so I ended up buying some AS5 and re-applying the layer of thermal compound between the CPU and heat sink. After that the temperature still seemed high, around 55 deg C. But I felt that the next easiest thing would be to look at other potential causes. 

I ran a check disk repair, and the first time it hosed up, so I restarted and let it run again. It made it through, however upon completion never booted up. I tried restarting and during POST it freezes and I get 3 beeps. After several power cycles and even pulling the MOBO battery I get the same thing. 3 beeps and it freezes during POST. 

I have 4 x 1GB Kingston RAM and tried pulling each out with the same result. Anyways I had a bad RAM chip before and I was still able to get into BIOS. Any ideas?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The beep pattern that you have indicates a Memory problem.

Desktop Boards — BIOS beep codes

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors)


----------



## JT Mofo (Oct 1, 2011)

OK, so I unplugged each drive (optical and HD) and all but one RAM chip. I don't have an onboard graphics card, so I left the PCI-E video card in. Still got the three beep codes, but the display came up to the "No Bootable Device". I then plugged in the optical drives and was able to boot into acronis, but I get the three beep codes until the Acronis screen comes up. I then remembered to pull the battery, and was able to boot to disc with no beeps. I'm going to buy a new hard drive in the morning, will post after that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card you are underpowered for running any pcie video card

pxe means it is not finding the hard drive and trying to boot from a network

check the bios is set to boot from h/d first

check you can see the h/d listed in the bios

check bios beep codes here

Bios - BIOS Central


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

AFAIK, 3 beeps is usually the motherboard's way of saying it doesn't see any RAM. 

Try this - pull out all the RAM and start it. Do you get a different beep set, or does it act exactly the same? That should help diagnose the problem. Are you sure you've got the right RAM for the board, and it's in the right slots? I always get confused which slots they want the RAM in...

450W is plenty for a budget video card, and absolutely enuf if you removed the video card and are trying to get it to start with the onboard graphics. I built a flight simulator PC for my Dad recently. i7-2600K CPU, 8 GB RAM, GTX460 video card, an SSD and a big HHD...an Antec 520W PSU powers it without breaking a sweat. 

+1 dai's comment on the pxe error. I've seen that pesky PXE message before. The BIOS is trying to boot from the network, and it doesn't see a network. Go into BIOS, then boot devices, and disable network for right now. You can turn it back on later if you want but for now disable that as a boot device. One less variable to deal with. While you're in BIOS, set your optical drive as first boot device (because you're still trying to sort things out) and HDD as second. Once you've got it all sorted you can set your HDD to first boot if you want.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bartender said:


> 450W is plenty for a budget video card, and absolutely enuf if you removed the video card and are trying to get it to start with the onboard graphics.


The OP's Mobo (Intel DP965LT) does not have Onboard Graphics and we suggest nothing less than a good quality 550W PSU for any PC using PCI-E graphics.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

1) The user does not have an onboard video card to test.
2) It is not correct to state a 450 watt psu is adequate for a budget video card and there is nothing in this post suggesting the user is using a budget video card anyway
3) Antec psus are mostly manufactured by FSP which is a very poor quality Psu maker. Most of us here would believe that 520 watt Antec psu is too poor quality for any pci-x video card and that the damage which would undoubtedly ensue, will occur later anyway.


----------



## JT Mofo (Oct 1, 2011)

I appreciate the PSU recommendations. I installed the new video card about 6 months ago after my original one failed, and I never considered upgrading the PSU. I will probably look into this more now. 

As for the boot issues, I bought a new HD and loaded an image via the Acronis boot disc. I was able to boot right up and the computer has been runnning close to 48 hours now without any problem. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

The PXE errors make sense now, since the HD was failing/failed the computer was trying to boot from a network. I just don't understand the Mobo beep codes. Everywhere I look, 3 beeps on an Intel board should be RAM. But it seems the RAM was fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

were you looking the beep code up correctly it is not the m/board but the brand of bios on the m/b you check

ami
award
phoenix ect.


----------

